# Hard drive disposal



## debbie in seattle (Jul 3, 2019)

I've been tasked with getting rid of my husbands computer.  My big question is how do I dispose of the hard drives?


----------



## Trade (Jul 3, 2019)

So far I've only disposed of one. First I beat the Hell out of it with a 3 lbs. Estwing Drilling Hammer until when I picked it up and shook it it sounded like a pair of Maracas. Then I set it on the ground and shot it with a .357 magnum. After that I threw it in the trash. I hope that was enough.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 3, 2019)

I tried it with a pick ax, and it hardly made a dent.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 3, 2019)

Trade said:


> So far I've only disposed of one. First I beat the Hell out of it with a 3 lbs. Estwing Drilling Hammer until when I picked it up and shook it it sounded like a pair of Maracas. Then I set it on the ground and shot it with a .357 magnum. After that I threw it in the trash. I hope that was enough.



Funny!    Machine Gun perhaps?


----------



## Trade (Jul 3, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I tried it with a pick ax, and it hardly made a dent.



The 3 lbs Estwing Drilling Hammer didn'y do much to the outside of mine. But from the way it rattled when I shook it afterwards leads to to believe it suffered massive internal injuries.


----------



## Trade (Jul 3, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Funny!    Machine Gun perhaps?



Nope, just a revolver.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 4, 2019)

I've done several. First I removed the outer casing then removed the neodymium magnets which are very useful because they are incredibly strong. Then I used a hammer and chisel or punch to mar the disc surface then I held it in a vise and bent it with a hammer. I don't think any hacker can retrieve any information from it.


----------



## norman (Jul 4, 2019)

Ask Hillary.. Or just take the computer apart, disassemble the hard disc drive, remove the disc, place in acid.  It is time consuming, but effective.


----------



## Trade (Jul 4, 2019)

I just remembered I still have the hard drive that I took out of my last laptop. If tonight is anything like past 4th of July's around here I should be able to take it out into my back yard and shoot it without attracting much attention.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 4, 2019)

Timetrvlr said:


> I've done several. First I removed the outer casing then removed the neodymium magnets which are very useful because they are incredibly strong. Then I used a hammer and chisel or punch to mar the disc surface then I held it in a vise and bent it with a hammer. I don't think any hacker can retrieve any information from it.



My problem is removing the outer casing to begin with.  Maybe borrow Trade's gun.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 4, 2019)

After removing it, I don't see why you just can't put it in the kitchen garbage and take it out for pickup. It will end up in the bottom of some landfill, probably not far from Jimmy Hoffa ... or you could ask Hillary how she did it.


----------



## kburra (Jul 4, 2019)

No need to remove it, just format the HD (Wipe Clean) and nothing left all data overwritten several times if want to do this, just reply and will explain how others may be interested too?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2019)

I like the vise approach.
Only I'd just squeeze it with extension bars until it popped.
I have a pretty large vise


----------



## Judycat (Jul 4, 2019)

I use a power drill and turn it into swiss cheese. I guess the government or a professional hacker could retrieve data from it but I can't imagine why.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I use a power drill and turn it into swiss cheese. I guess the government or a professional hacker could retrieve data from it but I can't imagine why.



Exactly, Don't think most people care, I'd format it a few times as @kburra mentioned, Unless you are looking for a stress reliever, I too would do what everyone in this thread did after I formatted it a couple of times...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2019)

Really not much to be concerned about when trashing your hard drives. Technology has come a long way so the hackers have taken you over long before you trash your PC. If you insist on removing it try youtube for a video. I removed one a dozen years ago.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 5, 2019)

I appreciate the suggestions, but there is one thing to note about the suggestion to format the hard drive to erase it permanently. I know there is software to do that. But the machine has to still be working. Not when it's already taken its last breath.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2019)

I have read the erase software is not reliable.


----------



## Mike (Jul 7, 2019)

Bottom line Debbie, is somehow destroy it.

Mike.


----------



## sdr8005 (Jul 16, 2019)

Throwing the drive away without making it defunct first is a definite no-no.  Our neighborhood online rag had a post today about an unknown individual photographed going thru various neighbor's trash bags on garbage day.  Myself, I use a 1/4" drill with a diamond tipped steel cutting bit.  Drill a couple of holes all the way thru in a couple of different locations.  At that point, it's crap & fit to throw away


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2019)

I submerge it in Acid for one week, then I use a cutting torch on it.  Next I cut it into 50 small pieces and put them in a container of lock tight cement, burn it in my fireplace and put the ashes in a container and ship it to Post Office, Istanbul, Turkey...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone.    I gave it to my brother in law (who I trust a lot) and asked him to deal with it for me.


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2019)

Trade said:


> So far I've only disposed of one. First I beat the Hell out of it with a 3 lbs. Estwing Drilling Hammer until when I picked it up and shook it it sounded like a pair of Maracas. Then I set it on the ground and shot it with a .357 magnum. After that I threw it in the trash. I hope that was enough.


You should have damaged it before throwing it in the trash.


----------

